# Sunday agility results/always check your score/Happy Birthday Cedar



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

So as the title says our Sunday results

Flyer Open Jumpers..learned something new about the new 3 tries at the weave poles..they call anything that could be consider a runout or refusal at the weaves as an attempt whether they get in the weaves or not..so if you watch the video passing the weaves to take the off course tunnel was considered 1 attempt..the spin in front of the weaves was the 2nd attempt and the 3rd attempt was actually in the weaves but popped out.. so a dog could spin in front of the weaves 3 times and that could be his 3 weave attempts..






Flyer Novice Standard .. had a nice run I came out thinking we had possibly Q'd but several people said the judge raised his hand 3 times and since I knew we didn't have an off course I figured we had 3 refusals/runouts so we wouldn't have qualified..so I didn't check our scores until the end of the day just to see what our times were and low and behold we had Q's with a score of 90 (only 2 refusals/runouts) and received 1st place..*G*G*G*G*..Moral of the story..always check your scores..

Here is his 1st place run..






Sunday was Cedar's birthday and he must have been partying without me cuz our runs were not great at all..in fact in his Jumpers run he got picked up and carried out..(the walk of shame)..not sure where his head was at but it was interesting as he is usually my steady guy..






and the walk of shame..maybe he and the judge were partying..he seemed to like him


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Too bad Agility doesn't have a tail wagging obstacle. Cedar would have nailed it!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Cedar is having SUCH a fun time though, it made me smile to watch him. 

It really seems, at least for me, that Flip is either "on" or "off" when it comes to agility.

What makes a huge difference for him is an audience...and cheering. Probably because he is such a show off.  In class he is just a goofy clown, but if we're in a crowd or people are watching class, he is perfect. :rolffleyes:

I know for sure that my cavalier would just see agility as a bunch of silly obstacles on his way to getting pet by all the people there!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

That really made me smile!!!

Go Cedar, Go!!!!!!!

Sometimes it's just all about the fun and the sunshine !


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for sharing these videos! Your dogs look as though they LOVE their agility!
Congrats on the unexpected Q!! That was a nice surprise for you!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Too bad Agility doesn't have a tail wagging obstacle. Cedar would have nailed it!


Cedar's tail is usually wagging..he is a happy boy.


----------

